# Shop Air Conditioner Up & Running



## cfellows (May 4, 2010)

After a year of wondering and worrying, I got my shop air conditioner on line today. I had had it installed in my Phoenix, AZ, garage shop and deconstructed it and brought it with me to Austin a year ago. Installing an air conditioner in a brick house is a bit daunting, but worked my way through it and finished installing it over the weekend. Today an air conditioner service guy came out, pumped out the air, and started it up. Everything appears to be fine, no freon leaks, and the wiring is sound. I'm now very happy camper. All set for the summer!












Chuck


----------



## black85vette (May 4, 2010)

Much nicer set up than mine!! Guess it would be appropriate to comment; "That's really cool" :big:  Looks like you are set for some shop time this summer.


----------



## ksouers (May 4, 2010)

Gee, Chuck. Wish I could do that. My "air conditioner" only works in the winter and requires I open the garage door ;D


----------



## rake60 (May 4, 2010)

Nice set up Chuck.

My basement shop stays cool enough without AC.
The down side is, there are times when water from a heavy rain storm, 
water is trickling across the floor. 

I wonder if hobby machine tools will run on a Ground Fault breaker?
 scratch.gif

I know, better not try it!

Rick


----------



## cfellows (May 4, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Nice set up Chuck.
> 
> My basement shop stays cool enough without AC.
> The down side is, there are times when water from a heavy rain storm,
> ...



Thx, Rick, wish I had a basement shop but they are mighty scarce in Texas, at least the part I live in. The garage get's brutally hot in the summer so the air conditioner is a must. I have a 4500 watt electric heater for the winter. Not the cheapest solution to operate, but luckily winters are mild and I don't have to run it often.

I'm hosting a shop tour this weekend for all the members of the Austin Metalworking Club, so I'm trying to get things all spiffied up! I was mighty surprised (and thankful) that this A/C install went so smoothly.

Chuck


----------



## shred (May 5, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> I'm hosting a shop tour this weekend for all the members of the Austin Metalworking Club, so I'm trying to get things all spiffied up! I was mighty surprised (and thankful) that this A/C install went so smoothly.
> 
> Chuck


Bummer, I won't be able to make it.  :-\ Ah well, I'll be on a beach somewhere ;D Shop AC is a must around here.


----------



## Kermit (May 5, 2010)

Just don't let it start leaking on stuff... 


 :-\


----------



## kvom (May 6, 2010)

I have a similar mini-split in my garage/shop. Works great. I will need to start it up pretty soon as I was a bit sweaty working yesterday afternoon.


----------



## terrywerm (May 17, 2010)

I'll think my winter air conditioner works better than yours...  I don't even have to open the garage door!  :big:



			
				ksouers  said:
			
		

> Gee, Chuck. Wish I could do that. My "air conditioner" only works in the winter and requires I open the garage door ;D


----------



## Stan (May 18, 2010)

Your next upgrade will be t add the valves and electrics to make that outdoor unit into a heat pump. It would quickly pay for itself in the winter compared to resistance heating.

Now that the furnace is not running I found my basement shop too chilly when I went in yesterday morning. I have central air in my house, which is uncommon in this area, and when it is running, the basement gets to cold to work in.


----------

